# Most Badass Main Character



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

Who do u think is?


edit:,i'll tell a mod for a poll


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

Any of the Jojo's for sure. 

Spike Siegel, Munsu, Brandon Heat, Luffy, Toriko, Sol Badguy, Yusuke, Majeh, and a few others I'm too tired to think about


----------



## Neelon (Sep 12, 2009)

Luffy is far from being badass , just retarded.
But is there a manga with Sol badguy as a main character? If there is , i'll vote for him.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

Guilty Gear Xtra, he was more of a side character in the manga, but he is still the main character of the series so it counts.

Luffy has his badass moments, and is a steps above Naruto and Ichigo

Also forgot to mention Guts, Dark Schneider, and Domon Kasshu


----------



## Neelon (Sep 12, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> Guilty Gear Xtra, he was more of a side character in the manga, but he is still the main character of the series so it counts.



Thanks i'll check this series asap .

Luffy being more badass than cryingbabies like Naruto and Ichigo is not a feat in itself.

So i'll say K',Guts,Sol badguy,Alucard,Shiki Ryogi and Onizuka are my favourites badasses Charcaters.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 12, 2009)

More mentions, Demon Eyes Kyo, Souchiro Nagi, and Kurohime.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Sep 12, 2009)

Gutts and Kenshiro.


----------



## Gatagata (Sep 12, 2009)

Gangryoung from Veritas, atleast when he first came to school
Nagi Souichiro
Sendo from Hajime No Ippo


----------



## Gatagata (Sep 12, 2009)

Ow and Saito Hajime


----------



## martryn (Sep 12, 2009)

Michael from Ares.  In one fight, when he was unarmed, he bit a guy's throat out.  And never loss his composure.  Afterwards the general of the army asked him what he wanted as payment for his badassery, and he said a towel and a new sword.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2009)

Gin ...yeah that little pup that owned a fucking gigantic bear  .


----------



## VoDe (Sep 12, 2009)

Guts, Alucard, Revy, hmmm cant thing other right now.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 12, 2009)

Sol Badguy...seeing guys like him always ends up as a side character but not in Guilty Gear.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 12, 2009)

Nanoha, just for the sheer betrayal of expectations she throws on us.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 12, 2009)

Probably throw in Kei Kurono as well, I mean beating gigantic fireball shooting dinos without a suit is pretty badass.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 12, 2009)

In anime/manga or just manga? For manga I guess:

-Guts from Berserk
-Shirou Emiya from Fate/Stay Night
-Nanaya Shiki from Tsukihime
-Dark Schneider from Bastard!!
-Kyo from Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 12, 2009)

Naruto 4 sure when he start thinking about Sasuke in his sweat bed  Thats just too much badass!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 12, 2009)

Maybe I should also mention Ai Enma...if being scary as hell counts as being badass.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 12, 2009)

Spike Spiegel


----------



## Jugger (Sep 12, 2009)

Demon Eyes Kyo, Kurohime, Kei Kurono, Toriko, Haru Glory, Negi Springfield, Gutts, Eikichi Onizuka


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2009)

Alucard,Revy,and Jin.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 12, 2009)

Dark Schneider


----------



## Raviene (Sep 12, 2009)

SAKURAGI.... hun hun hun hun !! 

baddass in a funny way


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 12, 2009)

from the mangas that i read i have to say gatts,muscle rider,munsu,musashi,shishio,bouya and guriko and maybe others that i seem to forget right now..


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 12, 2009)

Raviene said:


> SAKURAGI.... hun hun hun hun !!
> 
> baddass in a funny way



Hot Blooded too.


----------



## ZarakiLee (Sep 12, 2009)

Spike Speigel, Eikichi Onizuka, Yusuke Urameshi


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 12, 2009)

Ichigo..when he trying to pose his body in his bankai mode.

and if you are talking about the overall achievement and feat, I guess it going to be Onizuka


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

Eikichi Onizuka
Nagi Soichiro
Kangryong Ma
Dark Schneider
Gutts
Yusuke




the poll i request is ok,vote!


----------



## Berry (Sep 12, 2009)

Neelon said:


> Luffy is far from being badass , just retarded.
> But is there a manga with Sol badguy as a main character? If there is , i'll vote for him.







Fantastically badass main characters... 


Musashi
Sakuragi
Luffy 
Revy
Deunan Knute 

Gangryong Ma is close, ...he's not there yet.


----------



## martryn (Sep 12, 2009)

I voted.  Gutts should be universally be the most badass.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Onizuka, Alucard, Munsu, Dark Schneider, Gutts, Spike, the Jojo's, Kenji from 20CB, there are so many


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 12, 2009)

_If luffy were on that poll it would be a landslide victory in his favor._


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _If luffy were on that poll it would be a landslide victory in his favor._



Luffy _is_ a good Shounen protagonist, it's just that he can't be compared to good Seinen characters or the beautiful, rare and brilliant writing that brings forth such characters as Onizuka.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Luffy _is_ a good Shounen protagonist.




_No, he's not._


----------



## Neelon (Sep 12, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _If luffy were on that poll it would be a landslide victory in his favor._



Yea, there are too much optards lacking knowledge of other Verses besides the HST...
And I agree he is just an entertaining average shônen protagonist, his nakamas are way more interesting than him, especially Zoro.

Indeed the Jojos dynasty are badass!


----------



## Sajin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki or Kangryong Ma from what I've read.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Neelon said:


> And I agree he is just an entertaining average shônen protagonist, *his nakamas are way more interesting than him, especially Zoro.*



_Agree'd, the Straw Hats are a great cast and IMO outshine Luffy by miles [which isn't hard to do.]._


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 12, 2009)

Musashi
Onizuka
Yusuke Urameshi
Araki Gota
Genjyo Sanzo
Kubota Makoto
Kenshiro
Kenshin
Alucard

off the top of my head...


----------



## armorknight (Sep 12, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _No, he's not._



While he isn't the best shounen protagonist, Luffy is way better than the emo pussies and wangsty bishie boys that make up so many shounen protagonists these days. Also, he does have his fair share of badass and GAR moments.



Amōr said:


> _Agree'd, the Straw Hats are a great cast and IMO outshine Luffy by miles [which isn't hard to do.]._



I do agree with you on this mostly though. However, I wouldn't say they outshine Luffy by miles. Although the rest of the crew members are better characters, Luffy does quite well himself.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

For fucks sake,there are heroes that surpass the  fuckin hst chars by miles,for example Onizuka,who is more badass and gar than him?lol,some of them  ,are made of pure epicness(along with Oni,DS,Gutts,Alucard,Nagi,Kang and some more)


----------



## RivFader (Sep 12, 2009)

armorknight said:


> While he isn't the best shounen protagonist, Luffy is way better than the emo pussies and wangsty bishie boys that make up so many shounen protagonists these days. Also, he does have his fair share of badass and GAR moments.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with you on this mostly though. However, I wouldn't say they outshine Luffy by miles. Although the rest of the crew members are better characters, Luffy does quite well himself.



I agree, the Strawhat crew is overall well developed. It's just that they can't compare to the outstanding fictional characters listed in the poll.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 12, 2009)

Luffy would win in a landslide just due to popularity. Seriously, the amount of people who like a lot of the mangas whose protagonists were listed is surprisingly small... 

And yes, Zoro is infinitely more badass than Luffy. So is Usopp.

Anyway, Gutts.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 12, 2009)

armorknight said:


> While he isn't the best shounen protagonist, Luffy is way better than the emo pussies and wangsty bishie boys that make up so many shounen protagonists these days. Also, he does have his fair share of badass and GAR moments.



_Nah, he's just as bad to me. He's basically an overgrown kid combined with cliche's taken to an extreme. The only characters I can think of that's worst than him [Which should be impossible] Is Sasuke, Natsu and Naruto. Those characters being the worst characters I've ever seen in any manga._


----------



## Raviene (Sep 12, 2009)

Ukoku said:


> Musashi
> Onizuka
> Yusuke Urameshi
> Araki Gota
> ...



wow really?... i mean if not for him i would've suggested Battosai to be included on the poll


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2009)

Neuro
Alita


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

Onizuka is the most badass man that has ever been on paper


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 12, 2009)

God help us if some whiny 4chan kids come in and spam here with GAR comments.



Amōr said:


> _Nah, he's just as bad to me. He's basically an overgrown kid combined with cliche's taken to an extreme. The only characters I can think of that's worst than him [Which should be impossible] Is Sasuke, Natsu and Naruto. Those characters being the worst characters I've ever seen in any manga._



Is Ichigo so boring that you forgot him in that list?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 12, 2009)

Kabuto Kouji


----------



## Midus (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmm, when I think of Bad Ass Main Characters in Manga, I imediately picture Gutts. I'll go with that.

Some weird nominations and omissions on this list...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2009)

Gutts, man i need to read more good Seinen manga.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

Kenshiro and Kasumi 

Any of the Jojos expect Giorno  He was fucking irritating good stand though

Gutts 

Onizuka


----------



## armorknight (Sep 12, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _Nah, he's just as bad to me. He's basically an overgrown kid combined with cliche's taken to an extreme. The only characters I can think of that's worst than him [Which should be impossible] Is Sasuke, Natsu and Naruto. Those characters being the worst characters I've ever seen in any manga._



He's also better than Ichigo, Inuyasha, Tsuna, Allen, Gon, and Negi off the top of my head. Most of the shounen protagonists better than Luffy are from older mangas.

Also, it's pretty much impossible to find a shounen protagonist who isn't "cliche" in some way. The fact that Luffy hasn't developed some sort of savior/messiah-complex yet already puts him well above the average shounen protagonist.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 12, 2009)

armorknight said:


> He's also better than Ichigo, *Inuyasha*, Tsuna, Allen, Gon, and Negi off the top of my head. Most of the shounen protagonists better than Luffy are from older mangas.



_Those are some pretty shitty mains, hell the bolded is from a romance manga. Horrible comparisons that make One Piece look better than it is really gettng old. I don't think he's better than Ichigo or Gon in anyway. _





armorknight said:


> Also, it's pretty much impossible to find a shounen protagonist who isn't "cliche" in some way.



_The problem isn't that he has cliche's in his character, it's that he is a walking cliche taken to an absurd level. Remove his cliche's and your left with a protagonist with the mind a 5 year old._




armorknight said:


> The fact that Luffy hasn't developed some sort of savior/messiah-complex yet already puts him well above the average shounen protagonist.



_Sounds like your talking about naruto here, but he's shit so what?_


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 12, 2009)

Onizuka is the most fucking badass character i have ever seen

badass from head to feet, from beginning to end.  

Guts comes in second (he can act pretty Narutoish sometimes because of Caska)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca not on this list is a travesty.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 13, 2009)

Ida from jiraishin
 had arguments against most other contenders(mentioned and not) but took too long tom make my extensive list and logged so just give others and I will show you why they need to be stacked beneath this character or read jiraishin and see why. btw only seinin will have the truest badass characters imo.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2009)

Demon Eyes Kyo, Souchiro Nagi, Goku, Yusuke, Kenshin Himora


----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2009)

Surprising that Alucard is not raping this poll.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Onizuka-GTO
Recca-FoR
Morisaki Harumi-Xbalde
Aono Tsukune-Rosario+Vampire
Revy-Black Lagoon
Rock-Black Lagoon
Ban Mido-Getbackers
Train Heartnet-Black Cat
Kyo-SDK
Nimura Kensuke-Ga-Rei
Yoshina Ageha-Psyren
Koinzell-Ubel Blatt
Negi Springfeild(negima), but only when he gets to the magic world and learns Magia Erebea.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 13, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> *Negi Springfeild*





~Greed~ said:


> *Negi Springfeild*






~Greed~ said:


> *Negi Springfeild*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Amōr said:


> -snip-



How far have you read into the manga? Since if your one of those Negima haters that has only read 3 chapters then you probably don't know what your talking about. But if your talking about Begining of the manga Negi, then yes, he is a pansy main character. Also, Im not the first one to say Negi.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Amor, stfu. Stop trolling peoples opinions


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 13, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Also, Im not the first one to say Negi.



_And, what's sad is that you won't be last. I dunno what's worst the fact that Negi is being mentioned in this thread, the fact that Luffy landslides every favorable poll, The fact that Fairy Tail is being published, the fact that History's strongest Disciple has been going on for close to 400 chapters or the fact that some of the shittiest manga I've ever suffered to read are at the forefront of the mainstream fandom. It's like I'm in the twilight zone and everyones got a severe case of S.M.S. =  Shitty.Manga.Syndrome. Stick a fork up my ass, I'm done. _


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2009)

As bad ass as one can get


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> -snip-



, You do relize that pretty much everyone thought that the liveaction was shit.

Heres a better picture, One that actually doesn't make Negima look bad.


----------



## Gain (Sep 13, 2009)

ye mahn that's as badass as it gets bro


----------



## Jugger (Sep 13, 2009)

Negi is badass because in manga he truely transfroms from wimp to pure badass main character. That?s something you rarely see in shonen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey i agree

and guess whos read all the chapters so far


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Hey i agree
> 
> and guess whos read all the chapters so far


Im guessing you? Why do you continue reading something you don't even like?


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2009)

Like father like son 

Bad ass to the core, the both of them


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 13, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Im guessing you? Why do you continue reading something you don't even like?


cause rakan is cool


----------



## p-lou (Sep 13, 2009)

my answer is burakku jakku


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2009)

Could anyone tell me which characters on the poll are from which manga? I kinda only know soichiro and yuuske urameshi >_>


----------



## Gain (Sep 13, 2009)

mon-chan is the only acceptable answer to this pole

and a T-Rex


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Sep 13, 2009)

gutts and alucard...they embody badass


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 13, 2009)

Gutts puts badass at a whole new level


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2009)

If the character bashing doesn't stop I'm negging each of you


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2009)

wow plz do not go there sir that's takin it too far idc who you are but to take this so seriously as to neg us we were just joking around threatening to neg us is like shooting kids cause they stole some candy its going way too far neggin isnt the answer so dont neg

plz


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Stfu, thats not joking its trolling. So stop that shit


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2009)

ok ok chill out man just dont neg us cause that thing is dangerous and not cool dont ever threaten to do that ever again pls youll give old people heart attacks by saying that like how people go crazy at the airport when someone shouts bomb its not cool and uncalled for so yeah bottom line is dont neg


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

lulz @ this thread. 

Seriously, can't we stop being trolls for once?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

we have a ''fight'' between Onizuka and Gutts huh?(Gutts is winning for a little,for now ) then it's Yusuke ,Alucard and DS,my fav mothafuckas votes are rising ,(Nagi,Kang,Sakuragi ,damn they have no too many votes)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 13, 2009)

Inb4 the Gutts fan wank

GTO and Tensai all the way


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Onizuka is the best Shounen character ever


----------



## Raviene (Sep 13, 2009)

id still say "tensai baskettomann" FTW


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Onizuka is the best Shounen character ever





Shounen is a 15-16 year old brat,Onizuka is a 22 years old badass mothafucka,he is better than many Seinen chars easily for me the  best are:




Onizuka
DS
Alucard
Gutts



if we talk generally these kind of characters are made of epicness,gg


----------



## p-lou (Sep 13, 2009)

Gayn said:


> mon-chan is the only acceptable answer to this pole
> 
> and a T-Rex



burakku jakku


----------



## Goodfellow (Sep 13, 2009)

Gutts or Onizuka huh?

Truly a battle of the titans:ho


----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Gutts or Onizuka huh?
> 
> Truly a battle of the titans:ho



This threads lacks Krauser II


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Sep 13, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


>



Still needs more


----------



## OrochiGab (Sep 13, 2009)

Sajin said:


> Sakata Gintoki .




This !

GIntoki is fk Crazy!


----------



## Hagen (Sep 13, 2009)

Pfft Alucard has no merits imo 

nothing is easier than acting badass when you're fucking unkillable and unbeatable in your universe

Onizuka and Guts, these are guys that goes against all odds. Them >>> Alucard in terms of badassery 


and who the hell is _Kangryong Ma_? Only character i dont know from the poll


----------



## Misha (Sep 13, 2009)

I fail to see Simon on this list


----------



## The Imp (Sep 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> and who the hell is _Kangryong Ma_? Only character i dont know from the poll



Veritas             .


----------



## Gain (Sep 13, 2009)

p-lou said:


> burakku jakku



T-Rex         :mj


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 13, 2009)

OGA is the man !


----------



## Hagen (Sep 13, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Veritas             .


oh, so he's a rookie in this


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

he is better than most of the shonen type main chars


(Punk,Arrogant,Brawler,Bad Mouth,even though he isn't from the most intelligent,still he is very awesome



at least,he is not emo,pussy,weakiling,worthless,dull)


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 13, 2009)

Kamina, Adult Simon, Luffy, Zoro, Kenshin

From the poll: Yusuke and Spike


----------



## Muah (Sep 13, 2009)

Sunabouzu and Luffy.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 13, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> he is better than most of the shonen type main chars
> 
> (Punk,Arrogant,Brawler,Bad Mouth,even though he isn't from the most intelligent,still he is very awesome)


i havent read Veritas, but those traits alone dont make a character awesome

Nagi Soichiro is just like that, and he's a terrible character most of the time.

he almost made me drop Tenjo Tenge definetly, but the boobs of the Natsume sisters impeded it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

and Yusuke is like that but he was awesome,Kang's style it's kinda remind me a Yusuke one(Nagi yeah,some times he is very boring,even though he my fav char from Tenjou)Read Veritas and i think that Kang will be in ur top 3(from veritas,we talkin)


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2009)

GAR Teacher Onizuka takes this alone.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 13, 2009)

i dont know some of characters from that poll, but so far i must say Eikiji Onizuka takes the cake 




Locard said:


> Pfft Alucard has no merits imo
> 
> *nothing is easier than acting badass when you're fucking unkillable and unbeatable in your universe*
> 
> Onizuka and Guts, these are guys that goes against all odds. Them >>> Alucard in terms of badassery


yeah i guess

good point there


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 13, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> How far have you read into the manga? Since if your one of those Negima haters that has only read 3 chapters then you probably don't know what your talking about. But if your talking about Begining of the manga Negi, then yes, he is a pansy main character. Also, Im not the first one to say Negi.






RivFader said:


> lulz @ this thread.
> 
> Seriously, can't we stop being trolls for once?





~Aristoteles~ said:


> Amor, stfu. Stop trolling peoples opinions



_Yeah, sorry about that guys, just had a rough night._


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the titan battle goes on,the difference again it's 3 votes 

Onizuka must win in the end


----------



## Teach (Sep 13, 2009)

Gutts Luffy.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 13, 2009)

Gutts has my vote


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2009)

For me:

1.Kei Kurono
2.Heero
3.Alucard
4.Yusuke Urameshi


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

Kei Kurono
Reborn in KHR XD, such a bad ass baby
Lelouch coz he's really smart ^^


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Well the titan battle goes on,the difference again it's 3 votes
> 
> Onizuka must win in the end



No, it has to be tie between Onizuka and Gutts


----------



## kazuyuki (Sep 14, 2009)

Gatsu and Silva Zodyack


----------



## Litho (Sep 14, 2009)

Guts
Onizuka is a TEACHER so yeah, there you go


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 14, 2009)

Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi.
What he did at the end of the manga... yeah if you read it, you understand.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 14, 2009)

fawkin hell ,Gutts is winning by 9 points ,vote for more titan fight


----------



## Jugger (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuck why did i also vote gutts when there is onizuka


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 14, 2009)

This poll lacks Munsu(Shin Angyo Onshi).


----------



## p-lou (Sep 14, 2009)

Gayn said:


> T-Rex         :mj



i said burakku jakku

not maikeru jakkuson


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

iRob said:


> This poll lacks Munsu(Shin Angyo Onshi).



The "Others" choice isn't enough for him


----------



## Griever (Sep 14, 2009)

it's a tie for me, between Alucard and Walter (Walters Wire is so badass)


----------



## Hagen (Sep 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Fuck why did i also vote gutts when there is onizuka


you're bandwagon jumper

Onizuka is more badass than Gutts

Guts is really badass while fighting people and ripping monsters in half, but he's pretty insecure out of the battlefield, in the way he behaves with lovers and friends he cares about, young Guts was fuckin shy with girls, dammit

Onizuka is badass 24/7, from giving you an advice as teacher, to ask a girl out, to dealing with a Yakuza gang all by himself while having 3 bullets in the torso. 

he's the definition of badassery taken to all planes of existence, not just the Battlefield 

real badassery that triumphs against all odds, unlike Alucard's, who's only a cocky mfer because he knows he's invincible and indestructable anyway


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess I have to read GTO


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

iRob said:


> I guess I have to read GTO



Indeed, this series is .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 14, 2009)

^  -''Gutts..?Never heard of this noob...,try again pal''




and for perfect pwnage


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 14, 2009)

Locard said:


> you're bandwagon jumper
> 
> Onizuka is more badass than Gutts
> 
> ...



If Onizuka is as manly as you say he is, I just have to pick up the series. But until I do, nothing is more manly then Gutts.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> If Onizuka is as manly as you say he is, I just have to pick up the series. But until I do, nothing is more manly then Gutts.



Onizuka's the manliest thing that happened to Shounen.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 14, 2009)

Riv,seriously tell me chars from seinen series except Gutts and DS that are on level of Oni


i read many seinen series and no one is on their level


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Raviene (Sep 14, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Onizuka's the manliest thing that happened to Shounen.



nope...he's still a virgin and has been trying to get rid of it since the manga was created some 30 years ago


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Raviene said:


> nope...he's still a virgin and has been trying to get rid of it since the manga was created some 30 years ago



Details don't matter


----------



## Hagen (Sep 14, 2009)

^ i blame shounen for that 

and the fact that Onizuka has decided to not bang jailbait, when he has had plenty opportunities to do so  

Guts was virgin until he was in his early or mid 20's, in a *seinen*, he's not much better than Onizuka in that dept


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2009)

Locard said:


> ^ i blame shounen for that
> 
> and the fact that Onizuka has decided to not bang jailbait, when he has had plenty opportunities to do so
> 
> Guts was virgin until he was in his early or mid 20's, in a *seinen*, he's not much better than Onizuka in that dept



wasnt Guts raped by that friend of Gambino as a child?


----------



## Hagen (Sep 14, 2009)

Kellögem said:


> wasnt Guts raped by that friend of Gambino as a child?


Yeah, but obviously thats not the virginity im talking about 

and Guts doesnt mind jailbait (Caska was like 15-16yo when he did her fo the first time) that's another advantage he has over Onizuka  

If Onizuka was like Guts, he would have already banged a good amount of hot schoolgirls


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2009)

Locard said:


> Yeah, but obviously thats not the virginity im talking about
> 
> and Guts doesnt mind jailbait (Caska was like 15-16yo when he did her fo the first time) that's another advantage he has over Onizuka
> 
> If Onizuka was like Guts, he would have already banged a good amount of hot schoolgirls



ehe, okok, Onizuka is the biggest badass, I get it (not like I know who he is anyway )


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> ehe, okok, Onizuka is the bigest badass, I get it (not like I know who he is anyway )



You have to change that. Go to #lurk and get one of the greatest Shounen's in existance.


----------



## Starstalker (Sep 14, 2009)

This is easy.

Gutts and freaking Alucard.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 14, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> This is easy.
> 
> Gutts and freaking Alucard.



LOL you say easy but you didn't decide for one.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree that Onizuka is one of the most badass characters in any series ever created.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 14, 2009)

The most badass would be Alucard and Onizuka


----------



## Cibo (Sep 15, 2009)

Gutts from "Berserk"
and Mamoru from "Until Death Do Us Part".


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2009)

Onizuka winner of the most overrated character


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 15, 2009)

Cibo said:


> and Mamoru from "Until Death Do Us Part".



I agree with this, Mamoru is just epic.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Onizuka winner of the most overrated character



u mean gar


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2009)

of course what was i thinking


----------



## Inugami (Sep 15, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Onizuka winner of the most overrated character



Come on he isn't even winning .. but yeah he is getting a good amount of votes and that kind of surprise me usually the generic manga fan would make character like Sasuke or Ulquiorra win the poll.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 15, 2009)

The poll has Nagi Soichiro, Kyo and Abel Nightroad and no Kenshiro?

Naruto fucking fan.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 15, 2009)

i voted for Gutts
good thing i read berserk
but Miyamoto Musashi is missing (Vagabond)


----------



## p-lou (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm still voting for burakku jakku


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

wtf?Gutts is winning by far?

also Alucard is getting closer by 1 vote behind?


interesting


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 15, 2009)

Nobody thinks Alucard is as badass as I do? He's the best.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 15, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> Nobody thinks Alucard is as badass as I do? He's the best.



To be honest I don't find him badass he's too much of a godly being to have the badass factor on him.

I find Alexander Anderson more badass cuz he still has some humans limits...too bad I got trolled in the end with him  .


----------



## Damaris (Sep 15, 2009)

Yuusuke for sho', fools. 

He is so amazing.


----------



## robotnik (Sep 15, 2009)

riki-oh is the best-oh


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2009)

Kuruno Kei anyone?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2009)

Akagi easily


----------



## Inugami (Sep 15, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Akagi easily



Read some chapters and yeah the guy has gar moments... I would nominate  Tokuchi for One Outs too .


----------



## Hagen (Sep 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> To be honest I don't find him badass he's too much of a godly being to have the badass factor on him.
> 
> I find Alexander Anderson more badass cuz he still has some humans limits...too bad I got trolled in the end with him  .



yeah, nothing is easier than acting all badass when you're a fucking godly, invincible, indestructable, unbeatable being with nothing to fear from inferior human insects 

Give me  Alucard's powers, sent me to his world, and i'd outbadass him. 

Everyone can be badass when there's nothing to fear. Alucard has no  merits in the badassery department

He'll never be like Onizuka or Guts


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> He'll never be like Onizuka or Guts



u said it


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2009)

the thing is between Gutts, Onizuka or maybe Soichiro


----------



## Abigail (Sep 16, 2009)

Dark Schneider
Kabuto Kouji
Jiron Amos
Ryoma Nagare
burakku jakku


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yusuke Urameshi
D.Eyes kyo
Onizuka
Kangryong
Sakuragi


----------



## Zetta (Sep 16, 2009)

Jiron fucking Amos eats knives and spits steel.


----------



## Pitou (Oct 1, 2009)

I think its rena ryuuguu from higurashi^^


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2009)

About the options

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagi Soichiro    

Main character of Tenjou Tenge?
He's ok, i don't find him exceptional

Kangryong Ma    
Who?

Eikichi Onizuka    
As badass as you can get on modern streats 

Hanamichi Sakuragi   
Hmm... not sure i recall this one

Gutts    
Brutal, endurant & The Black Armor(though i liked it way better with the skull helm than the dog helm)

Alucard    
Brutal, Yet he is a bit cheap since he is just a modern version and mix of Vlad and the Vampire myth Dracula

Dark Schneider   
Rockstar Badass with lots of girls

Demon Eyes Kyo   
The Cold Murderer that as usual lighten up and turn out to have been misunderstood to some degree

Yusuke Urameshi
In streat fights yeah

Abel NightRoad    
In Crusnik form he is, in his Young days he was more intimidating Got the more badass story of the named ones imo, but his current self is to kind for this title

Spike Spiegel    
Badass as in James Bond style

Baki Hanma   
Who?

Other(s)  
Fudou Akira among others make me chose this cause even if they were to even one of the named ones there's way more in this department worthy of the vote





About Abel Since he is one of the characters i Know more about than the majority here


People who have only watched the anime will have a hard time judging him, since they do not know his past.
He hated Humanity for creating him and having planed his entire life for him
Eventually he Killed more than 7 million people first hand before Lillith's death send him into 900 years of Self Isolation.


but this is badass and not a vote for the character of the named we find better.

And in the badass department there's better contestants than he i'd say


----------



## Superstars (Oct 2, 2009)

How the hell isn't Goku on here, a guy who just love to fight for the hell of it even if the world is at stake? That's top of the line...

Heck Snake from Metal gear video game series is more badass than the characters on this chart.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2009)

Guilles from conquest of zeal.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 2, 2009)

Superstars said:


> How the hell isn't Goku on here, a guy who just love to fight for the hell of it even if the world is at stake? That's top of the line...
> 
> Heck Snake from Metal gear video game series is more badass than the characters on this chart.



goku more badass than gutts

okay.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 2, 2009)

That's right.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Goku is a ''kid'' in front of Guts


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm torn between Gutts and Onizuka.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll add this one:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RivFader (Oct 2, 2009)

Superstars said:


> That's right.



Your taste is even worse than your intellectual quality.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 2, 2009)

Says the people who thinks an EMO avenger is bad ass..^


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

You bastards obviously dont know who baki is


----------



## RivFader (Oct 2, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Says the people who thinks an EMO avenger is bad ass..^



Sasuek? LOL, I despise him....

Tell us, Kane :ho


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gutts is God Tier.

Alucard/DS are on the same tier.


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 2, 2009)

I might start reading beserker.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I might start reading beserker.



Do I have to tell you the main character has a cannon for an arm and a rapid fire crossbow; Not to mention a 7 foot Dragon Slaying Sword.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 2, 2009)

Akatora said:


> About the options
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






Akatora u read Veritas and u dont know who is the main char? (Kangryong)



Hanamichi is the main from Slam Dunk



Baki is the main from Grappler Baki series


----------



## MdB (Oct 2, 2009)

Superstars said:


> That's right.



Who would win in a fight, Phenom? Goku or Superman?


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2009)

MdB said:


> Who would win in a fight, Phenom? Goku or Superman?



goku

duh


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2009)

Zenki is the most badass main character period.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 3, 2009)

code breaker's main character is such a badass


----------



## p-lou (Oct 3, 2009)

have i mentioned burraku jakku?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 3, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Sasuek? LOL, I despise him....
> 
> Tell us, Kane :ho



No I'm talking lame Gutts


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 3, 2009)

gutts the emo avenger 

nise 1, hey i got one 2 tell me wut u thikn

lufy ruber condomhead hehaha


----------



## RivFader (Oct 3, 2009)

Superstars said:


> No I'm talking lame Gutts



Sorry, but Gutts actually is a well written character unlike a certain any Sharingan user.


----------



## MdB (Oct 3, 2009)

Superstars said:


> No I'm talking lame Gutts



Does the WHITEBEARDOH have a dupe too?


----------



## The Integral (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I'd say Gutts ..

but where is Luffy and Zoro?!!


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2009)

Negi Springfield ftw.
I love his mental snaps and his unaware accidental pimpin.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 3, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Sorry, but Gutts actually is a well written character unlike a certain any Sharingan user.



Gutts is no badass, no one cares how well written you think he is.


----------



## Jin22 (Oct 3, 2009)

Gatts, Miyamoto Musashi, Soul Eater and Blackstar(I don't care if he's not the main)


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 3, 2009)

Rikuo from Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 3, 2009)

Gutts
Alucard
Dark Schneider
Eikichi Onizuka


Other(s): 

Kenshiro
Vash the Stampede
Yujiro Hanma
Manji
Devilman
Bean Bandit
Killy 
Zenki
Domon Kasshu
Nougami Neuro


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Oct 4, 2009)

Spike
Kenshiro
Jotaro
Yusuke


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 31, 2010)

Gutts
Dark Schneider
Alucard

Other:

Kenshiro
Hao Asakura
Negi Springfiend


----------



## Flax Seed (Oct 31, 2010)

Demon Eyes Kyo, total badass imo


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 31, 2010)

The chick from _Teppu_.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 31, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Gutts is God Tier.
> 
> Alucard/DS are on the same tier.



I just can't consider DS Badass, he's an excessively hax main character that wins the vast majority of the time and he knows it. If most people knew they the main character of the story and were that hax they'd probably be badass too. He's in the same bracket as Alucard as too hax to be badass.


----------

